# Final Gloves



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just picked up the Level Explorer heavily discounted... I LOVE them! I bought a pair of POW Stealth at the same time for over double the price and I'm not sure if I will ever wear them.... May have to return them because I like the Level so much. I may keep the Stealth around for super cold days as they do feel much warmer.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> I just picked up the Level Explorer heavily discounted... I LOVE them! I bought a pair of POW Stealth at the same time for over double the price and I'm not sure if I will ever wear them.... May have to return them because I like the Level so much. I may keep the Stealth around for super cold days as they do feel much warmer.


They do look sturdy and well made...and cool frankly. The only thing is the price...but they look like they will last forevah...
can't find your model here thou... I found it here evo....but I'm not sure we are talking about the same brand...

xsportsprotective is the one I am talking about.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

We are talking about a different model, I was expressing that Level makes a good glove though


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> We are talking about a different model, I was expressing that Level makes a good glove though


what? Sorry I was distracted by your...avatar... But yes, different brands.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Samd BRAND different MODEL


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

124$ with some discount...whatever.. My bones are worth it...and they will last until I'm 80. (fuck that's just 35 years and a week away!!)
I'm going to look like mad max meets a pissed off Jeremy Jones on the slopes. Wartchout for my rubberized knucles and Kevlar palms...I'll attach a couple of laser pointers to the gloves and call myself...KICKASS! 
Noiw where do I find a Kevlar Cape?


----------

